# tralier tire upgrade



## brianlt21 (Jun 28, 2009)

What is needed when upgrading from 8" tires to 12" tires other than the tires?? such as fenders, hardware, etc..


----------



## ben2go (Jun 28, 2009)

You need the wheel/tire combo that fits your trailer hubs.Your fenders should be fine.They may need to be raised a little.Just make some brackets out of 1 inch angle steel/iron to raise them up a couple inches.That should be it.Boat bunks may need to be raised a couple inches.


----------



## georgia jeff (Jun 28, 2009)

Most likely you will not have to move the fenders. Just make sure that you match the lug pattern, ex. 4 lug or 5.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 1, 2009)

Harbor Frieght have a sale this weekend on 12" wheel/tire combo $39.99 each.


----------



## MassFisherman (Apr 14, 2010)

I know this is an old post but.....Is there a big difference in how the trailor rides from 8" to 12" tires?

Thanks!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Your tires will last a lot longer and you will have more stability imo.


----------



## Johnny5 (Apr 14, 2010)

makes it harder to load and unload in skinny water cause it puts the boat higher. you have to man handle it off the trailer in shallow water


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 14, 2010)

Your ride may be a little softer (bouncier if it is a light boat/trailer) but your bearings and tires will thank you for the upsize.

The part about loading/unloading can happen but it will only raise you 2". Most trailer bunks can be lowered accordingly to get your boat back to the original ground clearance.


----------

